

Steve Jobs Danced To My Song.He did. He really did. - denzil_correa
https://medium.com/p/9e805c0f482d

======
greatsuccess
Im sorry to say, although I admire the song writer for his irrational
exuberance, this is not the case.

The day he is referencing was one of the angriest days of Jobs late tenure at
Apple.

Jobs was furious, indignant, and as angry as he could be that a flaw was found
in his precious iPhone.

Jobs was baring his teeth during the entire event while countering with "we
LOVE our customers". It was a really sad and poorly thought out affair.

Job was not dancing to this guys song. He was trying to pretend to contain his
absolute rage. I was there. Watch the video. Jobs was incensed not happy and
that video was a prop.

And I lived just a few miles from cupertino at the time, and believe me every
call I made was dropped due to that spot on the antenna.

~~~
greatsuccess
As an addendum to my comment this event set a bad precedent. As the excuse to
fire Scott Forstall was to come out with a similar (non) apology.

Which is really ironic, because had Jobs not chosen to make this ridiculous
NON apology for the iPhone 4 antenna, Tim Cook would not have requested that
Forstall do the same for Apple Maps, which is by all indication way better
than android maps at this point. (YMMV)

And I switched to Android because iOS7 is a disaster because Forstall is gone
and its now a horror show. You be the judge.

